

John Backus: Entrepreneur First, VC Second - basseq
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/value-added-a-venture-capitalist-learned-to-invest-in-entrepreneurs-by-becoming-one-first/2012/08/05/606c1198-dc15-11e1-9974-5c975ae4810f_story.html

======
basseq
A little more about the East Coast startup scene, with a focus on my
Washington, DC backyard.

